# Manchester Reptile Club 12.....BATMAN! (27th Nov)



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So here are the details for the next meet....MRC 12! Can you believe it's been a year since that first uncomfortable meeting of about 15 people? 

Steve Parker from the South Lancashire Bat Conservation Group (henceforth known as Batman) will be coming to give us a bit of a presentation, and he's also bringing a few species of bat for us to ogle over...so that'll be a rare opportunity to get up close to some really mysterious animals that we may never otherwise have seen!

This will also be the last meeting of the year.....with no reptile club in December, we won't be all getting together again until the end of January....so let's make it a good 'un!

Don't forget that the MRC Facebook groups are always a good place for banter.....we have a chat group (search Manchester Reptile Club), and one for local classifieds (search Manchester Reptile Club - Sales/Swaps/Wanteds):2thumb:


----------



## Bensreptiles1 (May 26, 2011)

Na na na na na na na na na na batman:lol2::up::


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Ben Nickisson said:


> Na na na na na na na na na na batman:lol2::up::


was wondering who the first to do that would be!


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm soooooo excited.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ManchesterReptileClub/

Here's our Facebook group:2thumb:


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

Is it pay at the door?

Saw the pics from the last one, looked like you all had a great time


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Velcro said:


> Is it pay at the door?
> 
> Saw the pics from the last one, looked like you all had a great time


Yeah, just pay on entry......the subs and raffle money just goes towards the room costs and we're also saving up for a big day out next spring 

We always have a top laugh, and everyone's dead nice :2thumb:


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> Yeah, just pay on entry......the subs and raffle money just goes towards the room costs and we're also saving up for a big day out next spring
> 
> We always have a top laugh, and everyone's dead nice :2thumb:


Thanks :2thumb:

Will try and get over, didn't see the last one until too late but it'd be nice to meet some fellow Manchester herpers


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Velcro said:


> Thanks :2thumb:
> 
> Will try and get over, didn't see the last one until too late but it'd be nice to meet some fellow Manchester herpers


No probs....

Shame you missed Fright Night...we had all sorts of fun competitions going on, but the bats will be really cool at November's meet! See you there


----------



## topov001 (Jan 25, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> We always have a top laugh, and everyone's dead nice :2thumb:


It's true we are... 

I'm STILL super excited for batman!!! yey! 

I'm going to be the giddy crazy lady at this meet I think... instead of the drunk on sweetys one


----------



## 55ebailey (Apr 25, 2010)

Gonna try and attend, I should be able to make it....If I can really exciting to meet every1:2thumb:


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

what area in manchester is it? gonna try make it this month.will be good to meet rep people


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

55ebailey said:


> Gonna try and attend, I should be able to make it....If I can really exciting to meet every1:2thumb:


Excellent! Make sure you find me to say Hi!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

mike mc said:


> what area in manchester is it? gonna try make it this month.will be good to meet rep people


It's on Ashton Old Road (east manchester), just after Openshaw.:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

1 WEEK TO GO!

Please don't for get that although children of 10 and above are welcome,they must stay by their parent's side all night and not be left to roam free....or we'll feed them to Chunk!:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Join the Manchester Reptile Club sales group for the price list of Paradise Pets. Get your order in before Thursday for the freshest live food and good cheap frozen. It also has details about their delivery service if you can't make it to the club itself.:2thumb:

Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190407401027662/


----------

